# What am I???



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

I got this boy from my local feed mill and I have no clue what breed he is. They people their also had no clue. I was thinking he was maybe a PK but not sure. Please help!



















The only way I could get him to flare was when he was with this female. No one was harmed.










Anyone have a clue of what you might think he is??


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

looks like a PK ta me. :V possibly partial-dragon. beautiful, either way. :3


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks! I thought he might be pk. He had a lot of Dragon-scales when I got him but the have been disapering :/.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Why would you place him with another male, he is a partial dragon scale PK


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Mo said:


> Why would you place him with another male, he is a partial dragon scale PK


If you read in between the pictures, it said he was with a female


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

he looks HMPK, because when he flares his caudal fin reaches to a 180 spread, he is also a red dragon


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone! !!! So is he a hmpk or just a pk? He was with a female NOT a male, I would never put two males together. He is a neat little fish. Back to my question, so hmpk or pk?


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

HMPK dragon scaled male...


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

I never thought in my life I would have a hmpk Dragon scale!!!! I am very excited! I have always wanted a HM, now I sort of have one lol.


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

Ok now what do you think this girl is??? Sorry about the pics, she did not like getting her picture taken.




























Thanks Guys!!!!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

finnfinnfriend said:


> If you read in between the pictures, it said he was with a female


The fish pictured together is a make and a male, not a male and a female


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

No she is a female!!!! I have breed her 2 times. She is a girl. She has an egg spot and she dropped eggs when I breed her. Here is a better picture of her!


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

I knew she was a she......She has an egg spot....She is a very finny VT female....


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh wow! She looks like a young make to me! Suh is georgeous!


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

You should avoid putting a male and a female together too.

Nice Fish!


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

He was only in the tank for a minute. I was going to take him out if they started fighting. Luckily no one did anything. The one pic of the black female I posted, does anyone know what she is?


----------



## DoberMom (Feb 3, 2012)

I would guess black HM


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

That female is very dark. I'm assuming super black (copper based) or melano (infertile female). There is a chance for marble based black as well. I recommend contacting the breeder unless she is a pet store find. 

Mo, VT females get long fins. The member Sweeda on here has a very finny VT female that even I thought was a male.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I under stand the fins, but I've never seen a female with that lArge of a beard, lol


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

She came from a pet store and was unlabled, all the females were. What color is melano?


----------



## ootfifawithbubba (Apr 26, 2012)

i think he may be a mix breed gragon scale one


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I thought that melano was black. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Melano is black. Difficult to produce since the melanin screws up the eggs and causes them to be infertile.


----------

